# Where to find looms?



## Citychick

I would like to loom rags into rugs and I don't know which kind of loom would be best or where to find such loom. Does anyone have suggestions. The "rags" are denim and t-shirt material along wirh some cotton for crocheting rugs. Thanks


----------



## rabbitgeek

There are large heavy duty looms for making large and durable rugs.

There are smaller frame looms for making smaller utility type rugs and bags. These frame looms look like a picture frame with pegs or nails to loop the rags on. Many frame looms are homemade but are not too big, usally smaller than a doorway or half that size.

If you go to twined rag rugs, you can make a frame loom or peg loom that will handle it.

What size rug did you have in mind?

Here are some sites that may be of interest:

Rugmakers Homestead:
http://www.rugmakershomestead.com/contents.html

Crazy as a loom:
http://www.crazyasaloom.com/

Wagon Wheel Rug:
http://www.allfiberarts.com/library/gallery/blwagonrug.htm



Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## honeycat1963

Here's a link on how to make a loom. Hope this helps. 

http://craftydaisies.com/2008/07/23/how-to-make-and-use-a-floor-loom/


----------



## puddlejumper007

honeycat thank you so much for the site....my son made me the loom, and i am working on a rug... i love it....:banana02:


----------



## honeycat1963

puddlejumper I would love to see a pic.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

ohohOH! I second the need for a picture! I know not everyone has a camera, but it sure is fun to see what people have made and what they're working on


----------



## puddlejumper007

rug loom 001i did not see these post until now will try and send pictures. lets see if this works


----------



## puddlejumper007

well that did not work will have to find someone to help me sorry


----------



## katydidagain

You can't post a picture directly from your computer; you need to upload it 1st to Photobucket or another photo hosting site. I would also love to see a picture!


----------

